# Music Selection



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi all,

I have DISH satellite at home and therefore receive Sirius music stations. As such, I thought I would get XM for the car and while it is nice, two things are continuing to bug me about XM stations that do not bug me about Sirius' lineup: 1) XM stations such as 70s, 80s or 90s play music from that time, but the selection is all over the place, i.e., you might hear rock, or rap (90s), hip hop, etc. I like diversity but I find myself often flipping around because the "mix" is too much. Sirius' stations, at least in my opinion, tend to stick to one "type" of music from an era and 2) some of my favorite stations are Fred, Ethel and Lucy but again, many of the songs I like aren't necessarily mainstream, but I find myself flipping around because many of the artists I've never even heard of and don't particularly care for.

I was just wondering if anyone else noticed this? I've waited a few months to post such a message but decided to after giving it some time. I also like country music and try and listen to chs. 11 and 16 but again, I find myself listening to my local radio stations because they will at least play artists I know.

The news and sports stations are great and no complaint there. I also should mention that I have young kids and the Sirius station for Kids is much better than the two that XM has. My older son always asks me to put a CD in when I try and play the XM stations. He loves it at home though, the Sirius station that is.

Sorry about the long note! I did send XM a note on this but have yet to hear back. Overall, no commerical music is great, I just wish I didn't have to reach for my remote after every song!  (PS I've sort of suggested to my wife I would get Sirius for the car and my arm still hurts!)


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm right there with you. I understand the reasoning behind such a diverse mix and I understand you can't cater to everybody's desire ,but they could at least break the day up into blocks. How does the saying go? "Jack of all trades, but master of none." I feel the stations could use a little more structure.
My two cents.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have had Xm over a year now and Siruis on Dish Network since they first appeared. In my honest opinion , I really think Siruis sounds better and plays better genres of music. 

I love New Wave as well as the Big 80's music on Siruis. On Xm in the car, I too find myself changing stations just as much as I did when all I had was a regular car antenna. No more commercials now on Xm, but the selection of songs played are all over the place. Siruis seems to have all the music broke down by genres that I can easily tune to and stay tuned to by station. 

THere was a lot of different styles of music in the 80's. I don't want to have all the different styles played on one 80's station. I don't like hip hop, rap, heavy metal. I don't want those songs rammed down my throat because of poor scheduling of the Xm people and the lack of individual radio stations by genre. 

I would change to just Siruis in the car except I just bought a new car in November that had a cool built in Alpine Xm/cd/radio tuner unit that can easily be cliped in your car and taken out to keep it safe. IF I could just trade in that unit and get a Siruis unit that was comperable I would do it today. That is all that keeps me with XM now.


----------



## gawise (Nov 2, 2002)

I totally agree. I had XM from the first week they went national. As I listened to Sirius over the years, I got rid of XM. I prefer Sirius' music for all the reasons you've mentioned. Recently, my Sirius antenna broke, so I reactivated the head-end XM unit in my car. I really had trouble finding stations I could stand to listen to. Fred was OK, Lucy at times OK. XM;s 60s on 6 is still the best satellite radio station on either service, in my opinion, so it was fun listening to them again. A week later, my Sirius is fixed and I'M SO GLAD!!!

Greg in York, PA


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I for one actually enjoy the diversity that XM has. Heck if I wanted strictly structured playlists that always play the same group of "safe" songs why the heck should I even bother paying for satellite radio at all? Honestly I like the fact that some of those stations don't just play the same style of music all the time, IMO that's why traditional radio is so BORING! And you know what it's pretty cool actually hearing music and artists that I have never heard of before, especially since my radio tells me exactly what i'm listening to and I can save that info if I really like it and want to remember. Oh and yeah sometimes they do play songs that I don't care for, guess what I have 200 other choices and I for one have no problems using my cool little remote to check out what's going on on those other channels. Since I have Dish at home I also can listen to Sirius as well and they seem fine to me as well, but possibly a little more predictable and "safe". However I think maybe that's why XM has such a large lead in subscriber numbers, is that they don't do things the same way as they do in the boring commercial AM & FM world.


----------

